# Enhanced Autopilot Now Available for Model Y and Model 3



## SP's Tesla

Saw this on a Tesla Model Y FB group. Looks like an EAP option is now available for the MY and M3 through the Tesla app.

For me, this is exactly the kind of autopilot upgrade I was looking for at, what I consider, a reasonable price point.

Sean


----------



## FRC

SP's Tesla said:


> Saw this on a Tesla Model Y FB group. Looks like an EAP option is now available for the MY through the Tesla app.
> 
> For me, this is exactly the kind of autopilot upgrade I was looking for at, what I consider, a reasonable price point.
> 
> Sean
> 
> View attachment 35580


Nice catch!! Not just for Model Y, my wife's Model 3 now shows the same option. Nice Q3 end offer. Those who are seriously interested should grab it while it's there. It would be just like Tesla for this offer to disappear after Q3 just as quietly as it appeared!


----------



## FRC

My personal opinion of what you get for the $4,000 EAP upgrade(I have FSD on my car, My wife's has basic AP; so I'm very familiar with all functions):

1) Summon...Party Trick, rarely if ever useful.
2) AutoPark...Party Trickish, rarely useful and sporadically available.
3) Navigate on Autopilot...Very helpful for long trips on rural interstates, not really for shorter commutes or familiar interstates.
4) Auto Lane Change... Indispensable. I find TACC alone cumbersome. The lane change feature allows a lane change with a flip of the blinker(but only after the car confirms the safety of said lane change). This ends the need to re-engage TACC after each lane change. It also allows the car to be fully self-driving on limited access roads from entrance to exit when NOA is engaged.

So, is the upgrade worth $4,000? For me, absolutely because I road trip a lot. For my wife, not at all, she mostly drives around home. Would probably behoove Tesla to offer a trial(if not free, then say $100 for a month), so that potential buyers could make an educated decision.


----------



## FRC

I would also be curious to know- What does the upgrade to FSD cost once you've already upgraded to EAP? $5,000-6,000?


----------



## Bigriver

I think this is great that they are re-offering EAP. EAP on a HW3 vehicle is what I would choose. It has all the features I really care about with the latest hardware.


FRC said:


> Auto Lane Change... Indispensable.


Exactly. Even if I were on a highway once a month, I would want this.


FRC said:


> I would also be curious to know- What does the upgrade to FSD cost once you've already upgraded to EAP? $5,000-6,000?


I am going to guess $4k, which I've thought has remained the price from EAP to FSD upgrade. But I don't actually know and would be interested to hear from someone who does.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> I would also be curious to know- What does the upgrade to FSD cost once you've already upgraded to EAP? $5,000-6,000?


$5000.
I'll see if I can post a picture showing that.

EDIT: nm, @IPv6Freely posted a picture below.


----------



## IPv6Freely

How confusing to bring back EAP... The different packages were already confusing enough as it was. Maybe they weren't getting enough FSD upgrades.

I'm still on EAP and have zero interest in FSD since it comes with pretty much nothing I don't already have.



Bigriver said:


> I am going to guess $4k, which I've thought has remained the price from EAP to FSD upgrade. But I don't actually know and would be interested to hear from someone who does.


$5000.


----------



## JeffC

Agree with most of the comments above. I have EAP on my Model 3 and Auto Lane Change is by far the most useful addition. NOA is probably second, but only if you do a lot of highway driving, for example for a daily highway commute.

I remain a fully autonomous driving skeptic. The technology is high AI and much harder to do (well enough to not kill people) than people think. Karpathy is one of the best in AI/neural networks, and Tesla has probably the best neural network hardware, and they're still not able to get it done despite high effort for many years. It may be impossible to train neural networks, simulate real world, or write heuristics (hard coded rules) for every possible long tail edge case that happens in real world driving.

*The fact that Tesla broke out EAP as a separate product (again) is almost certainly recognition of the above, and actually sort of a bad sign for robotaxi (which I am also skeptical about).* I also do not believe that Tesla needs robotaxi to be a highly successful company. Battery day may ensure that they retain a multi year lead over other car makers. In fact the old car makers may never catch up due to Tesla (and SpaceX) extremely rapid pace of innovation, particularly on batteries, but really on every aspect of cars and manufacturing, and operational benefits like the Supercharger network which is still the best in EU and U.S.

Doing lane keeping and cruise control on a highway is a relatively limited problem due to the lack of cross traffic (at least for most highways, and note that several of the AP crashes are cross traffic trucks), bicyclists, pedestrians, driveways, pets, kids playing, etc.

Therefore full self driving is exponentially harder than automated highway driving. It may not be physically possible to do it safely due to laws of physics such as entropy and related information theory.

Another viewpoint is that breaking out EAP simply lets Tesla capture more software revenue from people who would like NOA, ALC, etc., without getting FSD. I think the distinctive EAP features are different enough from both regular autopilot and FSD that it makes sense as a separate product. More consumer choice is generally a good thing, and it probably gets Tesla more overall revenue to have EAP broken out as a separate product again. So it's probably good for Tesla, even if it may be a negative sign for FSD.


----------



## JasonF

IPv6Freely said:


> How confusing to bring back EAP... The different packages were already confusing enough as it was. Maybe they weren't getting enough FSD upgrades.


It's not that confusing at all.

I'm not interested in the EAP upgrade, personally, but let's say I really, really wanted Navigate On Autopilot. My Model 3 is almost 2 years and 3 months old now. Though it's also not true, let's say I'm someone who keeps cars 3 to 5 years before trading in. If that were true, I wouldn't buy Full Self Drive, because the chances of actual FSD becoming a reality before I trade in the car is very slim. So I wouldn't want to put $8000 into FSD just to get a few extra features. I might be more likely to put half as much in to get the features I want immediately with the option to add FSD if it suddenly becomes a reality, and I decide to keep the car a little longer.

I think as time goes on, Tesla is going to start breaking out features and making them available as smaller add-ons, because for a lot of its non-rich customers, it's easier to get them to agree to smaller upgrades at a time as cash becomes available than it is to get them to come up with thousands in one batch. I can definitely see them splitting the EAP upgrade again, and making NoA and Lane Change one package for $2000, and Summon and Auto Park another for $2000.

And I'm kind of hoping they stop selling FSD as a vehicle tied upgrade and make just that a subscription service instead. If you know you'll be taking a long drive across several states, you might want the car to drive itself, because long drives of nothingness are boring. But for your daily commute it might seem ridiculous, so you can let the subscription lapse. Maybe the subscription can even follow you, so if you rent a Tesla or drive a Service Center loaner, you can use your FSD subscription on those, too.


----------



## FRC

So, EAP to FSD will cost you $5.000. That sounds right to me. Today the extra money to upgrade to FSD is an utter waste. But, if your interest is ultimately FSD, then protect yourself by buying now. When real FSD happens(if it does)it won't be bought for $5,000. And I don't think that FSD, when it happens. will be worth >$5,000 to the average driver. EAP might be worth the money for some drivers(including me), FSD is not worth the money for almost anyone(including me...and I bought it).


----------



## Petertherock

Did anyone see the news regarding the full self driving a new package?
Apparently, they just announced it yesterday in the US that you can now get navigate on autopilot, Lane change and summon for the US $4000, and the second package is FSD city navigate which another upgrade. 
I noticed that it hadn’t been introduced to Canada yet.
Does anyone know when it will be introduced?


----------



## JasonF

Enhanced Autopilot Now Available for Model Y


----------



## Bigriver

Petertherock said:


> Did anyone see the news regarding the full self driving a new package?


What was old has become new again. Enhanced Autopilot was the autopilot option offered until March 2019. It was originally $5k and didn't work so well and is now being offered for $4k and is quite good.


----------



## IPv6Freely

JasonF said:


> It's not that confusing at all.


Agree to disagree on that, I guess. They've always done a poor job of communicating what package has what, especially after they eliminated EAP altogether. They were advertising FSD as all the features I already had because you needed FSD to get some of them. It's always been a bit of a mess, that they had finally started clearing up now that so many people had never experienced the days of EAP, and now they've added it back.



FRC said:


> So, EAP to FSD will cost you $5.000. That sounds right to me. Today the extra money to upgrade to FSD is an utter waste. But, if your interest is ultimately FSD, *then protect yourself by buying now*. When real FSD happens(if it does)it won't be bought for $5,000. And I don't think that FSD, when it happens. will be worth >$5,000 to the average driver. EAP might be worth the money for some drivers(including me), FSD is not worth the money for almost anyone(including me...and I bought it).


Definitely not. I won't even have this car by the time FSD is actually a reality. They can't even make NoAP or summon functional enough for me to use at this point, I can't imagine they'll have some massive leap in tech in the next couple years. I can think of better ways to waste $5000.

If FSD happens, and actually works, in the time I still have my car and costs, say, $7000 to upgrade from EAP... well, I'll be happy to pay the "$2000 tax on being wrong" penalty then.


----------



## felzano3

its a bummer that I paid for AP in June 2020 for $2,000 (for a 2 year old M3 RWD long range) and now have to pay another $4,000 to get EAP. Could I have waited for this current offer and gotten a better deal...or do I need AP to go to EAP? I agree with FRC as to what adds practical value to the driving experience - i only want
3) Navigate on Autopilot...Very helpful for long trips on rural interstates, not really for shorter commutes or familiar interstates.
4) Auto Lane Change... Indispensable. I find TACC alone cumbersome. The lane change feature allows a lane change with a flip of the blinker(but only after the car confirms the safety of said lane change). 

JasonF's suggestion of:
"I can definitely see them splitting the EAP upgrade again, and making NoA and Lane Change one package for $2000, and Summon and Auto Park another for $2000 " would be something i would go for.


----------



## M3OC Rules

IPv6Freely said:


> Agree to disagree on that, I guess. They've always done a poor job of communicating what package has what, especially after they eliminated EAP altogether. They were advertising FSD as all the features I already had because you needed FSD to get some of them. It's always been a bit of a mess, that they had finally started clearing up now that so many people had never experienced the days of EAP, and now they've added it back.
> 
> Definitely not. I won't even have this car by the time FSD is actually a reality. They can't even make NoAP or summon functional enough for me to use at this point, I can't imagine they'll have some massive leap in tech in the next couple years. I can think of better ways to waste $5000.
> 
> If FSD happens, and actually works, in the time I still have my car and costs, say, $7000 to upgrade from EAP... well, I'll be happy to pay the "$2000 tax on being wrong" penalty then.


I agree. FSD right now is for people that want to beta test while they try to get FSD working. What they are working on is necessary for FSD but makes for bad driver assist. The Tesla Show guys estimated that about 10% of people purchase FSD I think it was. They are leaving money on the table and overcharging means many people aren't able to enjoy features like auto lane change. This is why everytime they raise prices I say they will probably have a sale. Tesla is not immune to economics and most people won't pay good money for half baked beta features or promises historically off by years.

I don't regret buying FSD($2k over EAP) and will buy it again but not because I think it's right around the corner or because the additional features are worth it. I wouldn't recommend buying FSD unless you want to beta test and realize it may never happen. I'm really happy they are bringing back EAP though because now I can reasonably recommend that to others.


----------



## FRC

I don't know how many have seen the e-mail that Tesla sent about this EAP offer; but be aware, that e-mail offers the chance to buy this feature between now and September 30th. So, if you want it, buy it. It may not be available again for a while, and maybe never(but I doubt that).


----------



## Needsdecaf

IPv6Freely said:


> How confusing to bring back EAP... The different packages were already confusing enough as it was. Maybe they weren't getting enough FSD upgrades.
> 
> I'm still on EAP and have zero interest in FSD since it comes with pretty much nothing I don't already have.
> 
> $5000.
> View attachment 35581


Disagree 100%. Brings back all the useful stuff for those who only have basic AP but don't believe the FSD hype.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Anyone know if this is a refundable purchase, or if a trial is available? Would like to see if it’s any better On HW 3
And with new software than it was on my HW2.5 car was in March.


----------



## NR4P

Having had EAP originally on M3 early model and then upgraded to FSD FOR $3K I think EAP is a good value for $4K. FSD for another $4K on top of that, no thank you. 

FSD still has a long way to go to be real FSD. Total hands free. Imagine school zones and being a passive driver. 

IMO EAP is very useful for any highway/freeway driver. For daily city use probably not so unless Auopark is desired.


----------



## JasonF

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone know if this is a refundable purchase, or if a trial is available? Would like to see if it's any better On HW 3
> And with new software than it was on my HW2.5 car was in March.


None of the upgrades is refundable.


----------



## Bigriver

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone know if this is a refundable purchase, or if a trial is available? Would like to see if it's any better On HW 3
> And with new software than it was on my HW2.5 car was in March.


I think things have improved a lot. I didn't notice any immediate improvement on my model 3 with HW3, but there was a distinct change with my model X when it got HW3. Whether it is hardware or software, just completed an 800 mile trip in my model 3 and the car did splendidly on autopilot. Not a single phantom brake. Smooth lane changes. But I still don't let it make lane changes on NOA without my confirmation. It still sometimes suggests nonsensical lane changes. And construction is still an issue.... it doesn't deal with the upcoming lane closure signs, and it has a morbid fear of traffic cones, wanting you to move to the other lane even if there are 10 reasons why that's not the better choice.

Overall, it's still not perfect but I think it is really, really good now. I think your situation with HW3 is perfect for biting on the EAP offer.


----------



## Long Ranger

Needsdecaf said:


> Anyone know if this is a refundable purchase, or if a trial is available? Would like to see if it's any better On HW 3
> And with new software than it was on my HW2.5 car was in March.


It should be refundable for 48 hours if you purchase it via the app. I already have FSD, but if I go to purchased upgrades in the app it says all upgrades via the app are refundable for 48 hours.
https://www.tesla.com/support/upgrades#upgrade-refunds


----------



## Needsdecaf

Bigriver said:


> I think things have improved a lot. I didn't notice any immediate improvement on my model 3 with HW3, but there was a distinct change with my model X when it got HW3. Whether it is hardware or software, just completed an 800 mile trip in my model 3 and the car did splendidly on autopilot. Not a single phantom brake. Smooth lane changes. But I still don't let it make lane changes on NOA without my confirmation. It still sometimes suggests nonsensical lane changes. And construction is still an issue.... it doesn't deal with the upcoming lane closure signs, and it has a morbid fear of traffic cones, wanting you to move to the other lane even if there are 10 reasons why that's not the better choice.
> 
> Overall, it's still not perfect but I think it is really, really good now. I think your situation with HW3 is perfect for biting on the EAP offer.


I'm thinking about it, but I've been on a bit of a spending spree lately and don't really need to shell out another $4k.

My take on EAP from when I had it on my old car:

1. Dumb summon - useful. Not used often, but useful. 
2. Smart summon - dangerous gimmick. Almost crashed into curb islands twice. 
3. Lane change on signal - useful, although frustrating at times. Like 30% of the time.
4. Auto lane change - completely useless. Almost never changed lanes when it should have, changed lanes late. Stayed in lane too long. Stayed behind cars for miles when it should have changed. 
5. NOA - Pretty gimmicky. It did what it said on the tin, but nowhere near as smooth as I would have done it. Traffic in Houston is heavy and the system was not aggressive enough to get over, or wanted to get over really early.
6. Autopark - good only for curbing your rims.

Honestly, the only thing I genuinely miss from my old car was lane change on signal. And that's because it's so. damn. annoying. to. hear. the. chimes. every. time. you. change. a. lane. and. have. to re-start. autosteer. I swear I have "ding-ding" stuck permanently in my head.

I freely admit that this was on HW 2.5 and software from 6 months ago. No idea how HW3 with newer software would preform.

So I'll probably end up passing. Although I might give the 48 hour trial thing a whirl on days when I'll be doing some fieldwork.


----------



## JimmT

Purchased EAP today on my 2018 LR RWD. I had purchased AP over a year ago when they offered it for 2K. I don't mind paying a bit more in return for more mature features (NOA and lane changing). I plan to get FSD when I can sleep in the car when it's moving


----------



## tencate

Needsdecaf said:


> I freely admit that this was on HW 2.5 and software from 6 months ago. No idea how HW3 with newer software would preform.


Loads better. Today, on a 2 lane secondary road (no shoulder) I was letting Max drive and we came up on a bicyclist on the edge of the lane and I was curious to see what Max would do, me being hyperalert to take over immediately if needed. Max saw and registered the bike and immediately slowed down to match the bicycle's speed. I've also had it on testing around my neighborhood and it's very aware of school crossings because it keeps asking me if it should stop for a school crosswalk I pass every day, even though no school is in session yet around here. Last night I tried Smart Summon in a pretty deserted parking lot as an experiment. I was _not_ impressed the first time I tried Smart Summon and there's not really a need for it where I live. However, this time it acted like I was calling my dog. It promptly backed out of its parking spot and rather quickly and elegantly drove to me and stopped right near where I was standing. I gotta admit, it was a bit spooky how smooth it all was. It was like I'd shouted over to the car: "here Max, here boy". I've had EAP since the beginning and paid for FSD ($2k) to get hardware 3 mostly but I'm also happy to have FSD and to contribute to the Machine Learning AI training sets to make it better. I realize that may not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Needsdecaf

tencate said:


> Loads better. Today, on a 2 lane secondary road (no shoulder) I was letting Max drive and we came up on a bicyclist on the edge of the lane and I was curious to see what Max would do, me being hyperalert to take over immediately if needed. Max saw and registered the bike and immediately slowed down to match the bicycle's speed. I've also had it on testing around my neighborhood and it's very aware of school crossings because it keeps asking me if it should stop for a school crosswalk I pass every day, even though no school is in session yet around here. Last night I tried Smart Summon in a pretty deserted parking lot as an experiment. I was _not_ impressed the first time I tried Smart Summon and there's not really a need for it where I live. However, this time it acted like I was calling my dog. It promptly backed out of its parking spot and rather quickly and elegantly drove to me and stopped right near where I was standing. I gotta admit, it was a bit spooky how smooth it all was. It was like I'd shouted over to the car: "here Max, here boy". I've had EAP since the beginning and paid for FSD ($2k) to get hardware 3 mostly but I'm also happy to have FSD and to contribute to the Machine Learning AI training sets to make it better. I realize that may not be everyone's cup of tea.


Thanks for your review!


----------



## SP's Tesla

FRC said:


> I don't know how many have seen the e-mail that Tesla sent about this EAP offer; but be aware, that e-mail offers the chance to buy this feature between now and September 30th. So, if you want it, buy it. It may not be available again for a while, and maybe never(but I doubt that).


That's good to know. I'm currently scheduled to pick up my new MY on the 28th, so it could be close...

Sean


----------



## Needsdecaf

SP's Tesla said:


> That's good to know. I'm currently scheduled to pick up my new MY on the 28th, so it could be close...
> 
> Sean


If you definitely want to do it, maybe Tesla could add it to your order and charge you there? Then you could roll it into your payment, if you have one.


----------



## Stellarjim

OK....I'm a little confused.
Can you order a new Tesla by the end of the month and configure it with Enhanced AutoPilot? 
Or do you have to take possession of the car before month's end to get the EAP?


----------



## FRC

Stellarjim said:


> OK....I'm a little confused.
> Can you order a new Tesla by the end of the month and configure it with Enhanced AutoPilot?
> Or do you have to take possession of the car before month's end to get the EAP?


I just went online and pretended to order a Model 3. Their is no EAP upgrade option. So either you would have get it as an off-menu item, or as an after delivery upgrade. Either requires discussion with showroom staff or a delivery adviser...and pronto!


----------



## garsh

Stellarjim said:


> OK....I'm a little confused.
> Can you order a new Tesla by the end of the month and configure it with Enhanced AutoPilot?
> Or do you have to take possession of the car before month's end to get the EAP?


You cannot configure a NEW car with Enhanced Autopilot. When you order a car, you can only get either Autopilot or FSD.

If you already own a car either with nothing, or with basic Autopilot, then in the Tesla app you can order Enhanced Autopilot as a software upgrade.


----------



## msjulie

My phone app steadfastly refuses to ever offer me anything! It even emptied my loot box so I can not send my most priced photo into space! First world problem having to use a desktop app to manage spending money. You'd think Tesla would want to make it easy to click-to-spend $$


----------



## FRC

As promised, the EAP option has disappeared.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Can anyone confirm if EAP is currently available as of today via the Model Y app, and if so how much?

Further, can anyone who HAS EAP for the Model Y confirm the upgrade price to FSD as of today?


----------



## wackojacko

IPv6Freely said:


> Can anyone confirm if EAP is currently available as of today via the Model Y app, and if so how much?
> 
> Further, can anyone who HAS EAP for the Model Y confirm the upgrade price to FSD as of today?


only FSD in Canada no EAP for our Y, and it's $10,600 CAD (will go up when beta is released here)


----------



## FRC

I don't think that EAP is currently offered on any model and hasn't been since a brief upgrade offer last year.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Would be nice if the whole thing were ala carte.

TACC & AS - Included
Dumb Summon
Smart summon & Autopark
Auto lane change
NOA
NOA City Streets Beta. 
Full Future FSD. 

Would be nice.


----------



## Derik

Needsdecaf said:


> Auto lane change


I have a feeling this is what most people would want.

I use it more then anything else.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Derik said:


> I have a feeling this is what most people would want.
> 
> I use it more then anything else.


Yup, only thing EAP/FSD have that base AP doesn't have that I actually care about. It's hard to justify paying $10,000 to have the car change lanes for me.


----------



## FRC

IPv6Freely said:


> It's hard to justify paying $10,000 to have the car change lanes for me.


I think Tesla figured this out and I don't expect to see EAP offered again anytime soon.


----------



## IPv6Freely

FRC said:


> I think Tesla figured this out and I don't expect to see EAP offered again anytime soon.


Pretty much figuring the same.

I also wish it worked more like a software license that could be transferred...


----------



## Needsdecaf

Derik said:


> I have a feeling this is what most people would want.
> 
> I use it more then anything else.


its the one thing I miss from no longer having EAP. Oh, and dumb summon.


----------



## Needsdecaf

IPv6Freely said:


> Yup, only thing EAP/FSD have that base AP doesn't have that I actually care about. It's hard to justify paying $10,000 to have the car change lanes for me.


When they offered EAP for $4k last year I REALLY thought about it, and decided $4k was too much to pay just for that.


----------



## FRC

We have 2 Tesla's. I have FSD, my wife has AP. I can't stand driving her car. I would probably spend the $4K for auto lane change if I had to. I think I could live with AP if you could change lanes without disengaging TACC. I wonder if this is an oversight by Tesla, or is it another designed omission intended to drive more owners to FSD?


----------



## IPv6Freely

FRC said:


> We have 2 Tesla's. I have FSD, my wife has AP. I can't stand driving her car. I would probably spend the $4K for auto lane change if I had to. I think I could live with AP if you could change lanes without disengaging TACC. I wonder if this is an oversight by Tesla, or is it another designed omission intended to drive more owners to FSD?


It's really the only feature from the FSD package I currently use on my EAP Model3. The rest are a bit gimmicky or don't work that well, or at least not well enough to justify the cost. If EAP was an option at purchase I'd go for it. $4000 is a lot to pay to have a car change lanes for me, but it's better than $10,000 for a bunch of stuff I won't use.

I'm sure it's intentional...


----------

